# Looking for a Coach in Scottsdale, AZ



## BigSkyLLC (Sep 15, 2007)

Looking for a coach that can work hands on with a 17 year old semi-professional motocross racer. Need coaching in road bicyling, core and strength training to maximize performance in 70-130 minute motocross/offroad races.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

fifthelementcoaching.com

[email protected]

As a fellow coach, I can vouch for Chris' expertise. He's a great guy.


----------

